# New Modem Not Cooperating with the Switch



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

My old OLD DSL modem just got the boot for becoming rather unreliable and was swapped out for a new ZyXEL P-600 and it is confusing the hell out of me. I used to have my old Broadmax modem running through a Linksys BEFSR41 Router to switch the connections to another computer and xbox live. When i tried to switch out modems and have the same configuration the modem would not respond when connected through the router. They both had the same configuring IP Addresses but i fixed that. I'm just wondering if anybody in here has the knowhow to fix this. Possibly modems finally said f-you i'm not doing the switch unless you pay more. Just very confusing as to why it won't run the switch anymore.


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

> Just very confusing as to why it won't run the switch anymore.


 what do you mean by this ? the router ?

first did you replace the first modem because it stopped working ? youhave DSL right ?
what country are you in?
have you tried jusy connecting to the modem directly


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

yeah the modem works fine plugged directly in to the computer just when i connect it to the router it stops working
for example here is how it looks when it's plugged in to the router and everything else

Computer - Router
Router - Computer
- XBOX
- Modem (through ethernet port)
- other computer
Modem - Router (through ethernet port)

Now unless i'm dumb that's how it's been working and it just doesn't anymore. I'll probably fiddle around with it some more but who knows
i'm in the US


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I can't find ZyXEL P-600 on ZyXEL's web site. Do you have a link to a User Guide, or at least the specs for this product?


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

i have a feeling that this is gonna be a weird one... i can give you a serial number but i don't think that that'll help too much becuase the model seems to be specific to earthlink. P-660R-ELNK is the model name
Found something that looks exactly like mine 
http://us.zyxel.com/web/product_fam...yGroupNo=C8A3A230-907F-4CA8-9C3B-3A84F5A06405
hopefully that'll work my only worry is that the -ELNK might mean it's got some hidden restricted parts to it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Not weird at all. #1 you made a typo (P-600 instead of P-660); just try to find a perfectly written post here! 

#2 you apparently didn't realize that the ZyXEL P-660R is a modem/router combo. Since it has only one LAN port, you still need your old router. While you may get the combination to work in other ways, I recommend one of the two following methods.

1. Study the User Guide and configure the ZyXEL into "bridge" or "bypass" mode. Doing so will make it work like a modem only, and you can proceed the way you used to with the old modem. Or,

2. Configure the Linksys as a switch only, and connect it per JohnWill's oft-posted procedure (see post #2 in http://forums.techguy.org/networkin...less.html?highlight=connecting+SOHO+broadband ). The ZyXEL's port is auto-sensing, so you need NOT use a cross-over cable.


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

ah my bad..i was just trying to be lazy and look at the top of the modem instead of actually doing work to find it. i think i'm going to try the bridge mode. i had done that before but apparently i missed a few steps in making it work. i'll get back to ya on the progress


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

With your computer connected to the modem/router, you can open a command window (Start - Run - cmd - OK) and type ipconfig /all

You should see that your computer got a private address from the router--probably something like 192.168.n.x. After you successfully get it configured into bridge mode, the same command should show your computer getting a public IP address from your ISP. When you see this, it is then time to try connecting the old router. Remember to power cycle the bridged modem when you make the switch from computer to router.


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

This thing isn't making any sense at all.. when i have the modem hooked straight to the computer and run the ipconfig i get an ip address however when i have the router hooked i get an automatic resolving address but ip is nothing but letters. getting the modem to bridge and then trying to run it through the router didn't work. As soon as i plug the two together i can't open either of their pages to do anything to them. I've got a linksys BEFSR41 router that opens it's page default on 192.168.1.1 and then the modem also wants it's on 192.168.1.1. When i fix the router to go to a different ip i would think that fixes my problems, but it doesn't and i lose connection to both of them running power cycles and all taht stuff. I don't understand why it won't work. Should i bridge the modem in PPPOA instead of RFC 1348. should i start beating things with hammers? GAHHHHHH


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

when you do ipconfig,,, ipconfig ,,what ? ipconfig /all ? the reason you are not pulling an ip from the router is you are retaing the ip from the dial up modem, so you are on a totally different network. Try doing an ipconfig /release wait for results then ipconfig /renew. there is a space between thhe front slash. You may have to go into the router and make sure dhcp is turned on,,,, or reset the router ( loosing all your settings) push in the little button with a paper clip.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> however when i have the router hooked i get an automatic resolving address but ip is nothing but letters


Remove IPv6 from your windows installation to get rid of letters in your IP address.

What is your ISP? it looks as though from the manual bridged mode isn't that easy on this router from what i see in the manual. Look qt thel ink below if your running this on Earthlink.

http://kb.earthlink.net/case.asp?article=158823


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

> get rid of letters in your IP address


 LOL he did not put them there just try typing in an alpha instead of a number, he is not pulling an IP from the router, for what ever reason


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

You may want to quote my entire sentence instead of just half of it. I never even implied he typed in any letters. The ONLY way he is going to find alpha charachters in his IP address field is if he is running IPv6 with hexidecimal enumeration and this can be the cause for network connectivity problems in itself.

Trust me I have seen enough IP addresses to know what is and isn't possible.


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

ok sorry too much coffee


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

yaddablah, please be more specific. When you connected PC to the ZyXEL P-660R, what IP did the PC get? After you bridged the ZyXEL what IP did your PC get? And did you still have internet access? Unless and until you can answer the second question with a public IP address and the last question with 'yes,' there is no point in connecting the other router.

But first, do as StumpedTechy advised. In a Command (DOS prompt) Window type
ipv6 uninstall


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

i uninstalled ipv6 and then bridged the modem. When i bridged it i lost internet connection and the computer wasn't able to get a IP address on it because the DHCP server gets turned off in the modem. I can't even get back to the setup page on the modem when it is bridged.. have to do a complete reset.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I hope that after you bridged the modem/router that you unplugged it for a few moments just to make sure it was all reset and ready to act as a modem. And did you then restart the PC? If the bridging was correct, your PC should then obtain its IP configuration from your ISP (unless they assigned you a static IP) including a public IP address.

Time for method 2 in my post #6?  StumpedTechy said that bridging didn't look simple with that ZyXEL model.


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

I power cycled everything and released the ipconfig thing on the computer. The service is DSL so aren't they all static IP's? or at least i believe that mine is. I was thinking of updating the firmware just to see if that might help but i don't know what firmware to get because there are no models called -ELNK. do you think after bridging turning on DHCP for the modem would help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... or at least i believe that mine is."

I know that AT&T DSL in Chicago uses dynamic IPs just like most cable companies do. Don't have any idea what percentage of DSL service still uses static IP. If you have a static IP assigned, then obviously after bridging the modem/router you would need to set the static IP configuration on your PC.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome, johnnhud. That's some story on the ZyXEL. It really doesn't want to be bridged, does it!

To comply with forum rules and to keep things from getting too complex, you really need to initiate your own thread. In that, please make clear: after bridging you're OK with PC connected to ZyXEL, but sloooooow with ZyXEL - Netgear router - PC?

*EDIT*: While I was typing the above, JohnWill was busy moving johnnhud's post to a new thread. Only the last paragraph of his post was about his problem. The following is what he said about yaddablah's problem.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is me first post to the forum so hello. I am in a simular position as Yadda insomuch as that I also am experiencing the same issues with my ZYXEL p-660-ELNK modem provided to me by EARTHLINK. This is how I was able to resolve that issue, as well as create another....

First, the modem is also a router (as someone previously stated) so the first thing you will need ot do is to switch it to bridge mode. This will get rid of MOST of the routing features... Next, click on advanced settings in the brower, choose LAN and make sure that DHCP is disabled. Mine wasnt' even after switching to Bridge. Lastly, click on SECURITY. I'm not sure why, but the modem ships default to block ALL WEB TRAFFIC!!!??? Disabble this by unchecking all the boxes in the security fields. You'll want to make sure you have a firewall installed on your machine or your switch/router may have one built in.


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

this is such crap.. i think the modem just turned in to a brick until i call earthlink support.. back to the old one that actually does what i need it to.. damn unreliable products that work and damn new products that don't work i'll be back in a little bit for more help i suppose


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

oh and i found out i do have a dynamic so i have no clue what to put in come time to put a WAN address in because it will not find it no matter what i do. b-s products


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you see post #20, the last paragraph where I quoted what johnnhud did to get his ZyXEL working in bridge mode?

You could also, as mentioned a few times, do the far easier "connecting two SOHO routers."

Sorry couldn't be of help to you.


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

no you were a good help i just wouldn't know what to do with the router. i did what he did and it still didn't give me internet connection after power cycles and everything


----------



## ltlgobears1 (Feb 7, 2007)

If you set PPPOe pass through, then your old router should work the same way it did with the old DSL modem. If you log into the Zyxel modem, then go to Advanced-WAN setup, you should set *PPPOe pass through*=Yes and *Mode*=Routing. Then go to your router(with the WAN cable plugged into the P-600) and do the PPPOe setup normally, and everything should work. Make sure the IP address of your Netgear router is not the same as the DSL modem. They both default to 192.168.1.1, so you have to change one or the other.


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

i tried all of that.. i set the router up correctly.. changed the IP address for both of em. and when i did that to one i couldn't get to the other. At any rate we switched back to the old modem and hooked it back in to the router.. and we no longer even have the problems we had with the old modem.. constant disconnecting. I think Earthlink just wanted some proof that we were still alive so they squeezed out a bit more money. ohhhh well. Thanks though


----------



## ltlgobears1 (Feb 7, 2007)

Shortly after I read (and replied) to this thread MY Zyxel modem(the 660) started disconnecting intermittently. I called Earthlink and got their runaround. Every time I turned the modem off and on it worked perfectly- for about 30 minutes. Just long enough for the tech support guy to declare it fixed. On a hunch, I went back to my old SpeedStream DSL modem I got from ATT/SBC and that works perfectly with Earthlink - no disconnects at all and it works at the higher speed that Earthlink provides. So it appears the Zyxel modem, at least the p660, is junk.


----------



## yaddablah (Aug 1, 2003)

funny how that stuff works out... cause god knows it shouldn't. sorry to hear it happened to you too.


----------



## tonysync (Jun 11, 2005)

I, too replaced my old earthlink DSL modem with the new Zyxel p-600R. I also use a Linksys 4 port router. The problem with the direct replacement is indeed the DSL ip address. It comes factory preset with the same ip address as the Linksys router and will conflict. Using the modem, without the router, is pretty straight forward. When the linksys router is used, then the DSL modem must be set to bridge mode. Resetting the modem will reset it back to the router mode and the DSL 192.168.1.1 ip address will again reappear and conflict. So once the Modem is set to bridge mode, do not reset it. 
In the Linksys router, "Obtain IP address automatically" is the default . That needs to be changed to "PPPoE". Now, you must call Earthlink, and after talking to the entire population of Calcutta, you need to request a DNS 1 server address and a DNS 2 server address. Enter them in the appropriate spaces on the linksys set up page. 
With the Zyxel modem in the bridge mode, you will not be able to access the modem firmware. You are passed straight through to the phone line. I had this problem a couple of weeks ago and it seems to work fine now. All 3 computers on the router can communicate properly with each other and the internet. This proceedure worked for me.


----------

